
Second Life frees source code under GPL - rbanffy
https://boingboing.net/2007/01/08/second-life-frees-so.html
======
jpindar
This was ten years ago. Since then various organizations, most notably
InWorldz LLC, have improved their forks of the server code a great deal.

So far, these new grids are somewhat constrained by trying to remain
compatible with Second Life, but that won't always be the case since Linden
Labs will probably give up on Second Life at some point.

